# Please Help:Office:Excel:GetOpenFilename:FileFilter



## largelylivin (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm on a contract job where I am down to about $2 /hr.  Developed user bullet proof VBA for Excel (Office 11.2) and porting to Mac is KILLING ME!  

GetOpenFileName - the only way that I can get this to work is to leave out all the named properties, i.s. ().  I need FileFilter to work but I cannot find anything that works.  I have tried "CSV", "csv", ".csv",  xlCSV.....everything. THey all cause Object Method Fail.  

ANybody have any clues?????


----------

